# Official Marco Powerlevel Thread



## A Optimistic (Mar 5, 2021)

How strong do you think Marco is? Is Marco Admiral level? What difficulty could Marco give Big Mom in a 1v1 fight? Is Marco stronger than Luffy and Zoro? Is Marco stronger than King and Katakuri?

Discuss.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Corax (Mar 5, 2021)

He is FM+ since he can take on FM and YC2 at the same time. However he can't give more than mid. to a solid top tier.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Mar 5, 2021)

very strong

near admiral level

mid diff for big mom 1  vs 1 fight

no, yes

yes, yes


----------



## Kroczilla (Mar 5, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 5, 2021)

He's for sure stronger Zoro, King and Katakuri. No question about it. I don't think he can defeat an admiral, but he'd be no walk in the part for any of them either.


----------



## Tenma (Mar 5, 2021)

Marco>Katakuri>King>=Queen for now

subject to change ofc


----------



## Jad (Mar 5, 2021)

Possibly lose to Fujitora but do enough damage where Fuji would need to recover for a week. How's that? Possible maim an Admiral forever

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FakeTaxi1738 (Mar 5, 2021)

Rn he looks like the strongest yonko commander, YC cant hurt him but he can hurt them... thats op


----------



## Sablés (Mar 5, 2021)

Not as strong as any admiral but very near it and strong enough to hold 1 down. Basically the same area I've had him since 2012.

hybrid might change things

Reactions: Agree 2 | Neutral 1


----------



## God Movement (Mar 5, 2021)

*Clearly weaker* than the Admirals.

Somewhere above any other YC1 that we've seen though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Kroczilla (Mar 5, 2021)

YC1+


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 5, 2021)

Admiral level.  The man was already difficult to kill to begin with. Now he is displaying potent offensive skills that I didnt think he had.

Reactions: Like 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Ruse (Mar 5, 2021)

Definitely above Katakuri at least


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Mar 5, 2021)

Stronger than Katakuri or King in a high difficulty match.


Looses to the old geezers in a high difficulty fight, Garp even less.

Looses handily against the top tiers Yonko/Admiral/Mihawk/Dragon with around medium difficulty.

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Mar 5, 2021)

FakeTaxi1738 said:


> Rn he looks like the strongest yonko commander, YC cant hurt him but he can hurt them... thats op


They ARE hurting him...

They are damaging him and he is using his stamina to recover, eventually once he reaches his regeneration limit he will be out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Xebec (Mar 5, 2021)

stronger than mihawk and zoro

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 5, 2021)

FakeTaxi1738 said:


> Rn he looks like the strongest yonko commander, YC cant hurt him but he can hurt them... thats op


They are hurting him. He’s bloodied/bruised up and panting.


----------



## Saitama (Mar 5, 2021)

Marco is stronger than BM’s and Kaido’s commanders. We can’t compare him to Beckman yet.

Marco is not admiral level, due to lacking feats of actually hurting an admiral or a Yonko. Because of that, Luffy is stronger than Marco, since Luffy has better feats of hurting a Yonko, high durability and advanced haki in both types. 

Zoro should be stronger, but he doesn’t have Luffy’s natural rubber defense and future sight. So, I don’t have a verdict on where he ranks yet.


----------



## Kroczilla (Mar 5, 2021)

Die-Hardman said:


> stronger than *mihawk* and zoro





Dark Knight said:


> Admiral level.


----------



## YellowCosmos (Mar 5, 2021)

I'm not sure how his Devil Fruit works still, but his wing didn't regenerate after King cut it off. Not to mention he's also bleeding. That's not a good sign...

I think he's definitely stronger than either individually, but he doesn't have an enormous advantage over either (similar to BM vs Queen or something). They _seem _be wearing him down fairly quickly.

He's obviously not Admiral level. The extremely limited amount of information we have about Commanders fighting Admirals involves Admirals shrugging off the Commanders, which Marco isn't doing here.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Mar 5, 2021)

Louis-954 said:


> They are hurting him. He’s bloodied/bruised up and panting.


Not just that, you can also see the WIng that King cut, he did not regenerate it. My guess is it would have cost him more stamina.


----------



## FakeTaxi1738 (Mar 5, 2021)

Furinji Saiga said:


> They ARE hurting him...
> 
> They are damaging him and he is using his stamina to recover, eventually once he reaches his regeneration limit he will be out.


Hes probably not using his healing flames on some of his injuries because its not worth it  cuz we know he can heal from anything and if it was a  1v1 King or queen would probably be really fucked up.


----------



## God Movement (Mar 5, 2021)

Saitama said:


> Marco is stronger than BM’s and Kaido’s commanders. We can’t compare him to Beckman yet.
> 
> Marco is not admiral level, due to lacking feats of actually hurting an admiral or a Yonko. *Because of that, Luffy is stronger than Marco, since Luffy has better feats of hurting a Yonko, high durability and advanced haki in both types.*
> 
> Zoro should be stronger, but he doesn’t have Luffy’s natural rubber defense and future sight. So, I don’t have a verdict on where he ranks yet.



I agree with the gist of what you're saying apart from the bolded. Killer can hurt a Yonkou. Why do we doubt that Marco could also hurt a Yonkou?


----------



## Gianfi (Mar 5, 2021)

Likely the strongest FM for now. Weaker than any admiral but still close to them. BM would love diff him as we have seen some chapters ago.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ss2miraitrunks (Mar 5, 2021)

Marco boutta secure the W for the alliance and reveal his other name

WARCO

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 2


----------



## God Movement (Mar 5, 2021)

Gianfi said:


> Likely the strongest FM for now. Weaker than any admiral but still close to them. BM would love diff him as we have seen some chapters ago.



You mean when she stated that she didn't want to use Soul Weapons on him because she knew she'd end up using far too much energy and effort?

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 5, 2021)

Admiral/yonkou > Marco > Katakuri/King

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## JustSumGuy (Mar 5, 2021)

To me, he’s the strongest first mate we’ve seen in the series bar Rayleigh.

I know Benn Beckmann has hype but I can’t put him over Marco who’s clearly shown up that he’s a step above all other commanders.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Corax (Mar 5, 2021)

Saitama said:


> Zoro should be stronger, but he doesn’t have Luffy’s natural rubber defense and future sight. So, I don’t have a verdict on where he ranks yet.


Zoro has monstrous endurance to compensate though (well at least had post Thriller Bark). I am quite sure we will see some amazing endurance feats vs hybrid Kaido.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Mar 5, 2021)

YC1+

He's holding off 2 YCs but it's mostly his regeneration being able to handle their attacks. Exactly as expected.
King seems unaffected and Queen seems visibly damaged, but only slightly. 

It's pretty clear by his asking Chopper to hurry up, saying it's tought to hold them off and Peros' coment that Marco is only stalling and can't beat these 2. So he's not admiral level.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Saitama (Mar 5, 2021)

God Movement said:


> I agree with the gist of what you're saying apart from the bolded. Killer can hurt a Yonkou. Why do we doubt that Marco could also hurt a Yonkou?


Oh, I didn’t write my statement properly. Marco can most likely hurt admirals and Yonko, mainly due to his unique position as WB’s former commander. 

I just wanted to emphasize on the fact that he doesn’t seem to have something that surpasses what Luffy has shown, considering he had many chances to showcase that.


----------



## Saitama (Mar 5, 2021)

Corax said:


> Zoro has monstrous endurance to compensate though (well at least had post Thriller Bark). I am quite sure we will see some amazing endurance feats vs hybrid Kaido.


I am assuming the same, but it’s still not definite. Zoro fighting opponents whose strength can hardly be quantified or ranked after the time-skip is the thing that makes me unsure of his position.


----------



## Extravlad (Mar 5, 2021)

Any Admiral would be clapping K+Q without trouble

Injured Akainu was fighting a stronger force than that at MF

Marco isnt anywhere near Admiral lvl

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 5, 2021)

Loving all the different opinions in this thread. Keep going guys!

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Mar 5, 2021)

Imagine Akainu, the man who fought 14 commanders by himself and barely felt anything when 2 commanders (including Marco) cheapshotted him being compared to the chicken who very clearly can't keep up with these 2 for much longer

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 5, 2021)

He gives any Admiral high-difficulty fight.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Mar 5, 2021)

Low diffs katakuri. I am always right

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## NotTommy (Mar 5, 2021)

He's continuing to handle King and Queen, perhaps he won't keep this up forever but the fact that they have their backs against the wall currently  shows how strong Marco is. I doubt he's Admiral level though. There seems to be a gap between King and him but I'm not sure he'd be able to beat any Admiral. He'd definitely give Big Mom more of a fight than Queen (their clash proved that) but I don't see him lasting super long in a 1v1 against her.


----------



## neonlight (Mar 5, 2021)

Definitely not admiral level, but the strongest of the alliance so far. It will change once rooftop fight reaches conclusion. But with current feats, he is No. 1.


----------



## Strobacaxi (Mar 5, 2021)

BTW: Queen hasn't been fighting Marco. HE was surprised Marco attacked him, seems like Queen just left King to fight while he continued to spectate the Virus shitstorm and only got back to the fight this chapter.

Marco needs to actually damage King to be as above him as claimed. For now he has better portrayal and I'd put him above him, but nothing shows that he's that much stronger.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Corax (Mar 5, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> BTW: Queen hasn't been fighting Marco. HE was surprised Marco attacked him, seems like Queen just left King to fight while he continued to spectate the Virus shitstorm and only got back to the fight this chapter.
> 
> Marco needs to actually damage King to be as above him as claimed. For now he has better portrayal and I'd put him above him, but nothing shows that he's that much stronger.


He was. In the previous chapter laser beams/machine gun shots were flying all over the place. Also Marco tried to dodge them,so at least some were directed at him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Mar 5, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> BTW: Queen hasn't been fighting Marco. HE was surprised Marco attacked him, seems like Queen just left King to fight while he continued to spectate the Virus shitstorm and only got back to the fight this chapter.
> 
> Marco needs to actually damage King to be as above him as claimed. For now he has better portrayal and I'd put him above him, but nothing shows that he's that much stronger.


Nah Marco says remember you’re fighting me or some shit


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 5, 2021)

He's in that mysterious gap between YC1 and admirals.

Which is where most people have placed him since the Gorosei said he was one of the few remaining pirates who may be able to stop Blackbeard.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Mar 5, 2021)

Corax said:


> He was. In the previous chapter laser beams/machine gun shots were flying all over the place. Also Marco tried to dodge them,so at least some were directed at him.


Yeah laser beams coming from King's wings





xmysticgohanx said:


> Nah Marco says remember you’re fighting me or some shit


Which he wouldn't say if Queen was actually fighting him...


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 5, 2021)

If we had a tier placement between YC and Admirals, Marco would be by himself.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 5, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> Imagine Akainu, the man who fought 14 commanders by himself

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 5, 2021)

neonlight said:


> Definitely not admiral level, but the strongest of the alliance so far. It will change once rooftop fight reaches conclusion. But with current feats, he is No. 1.


Cap.


----------



## Corax (Mar 5, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> Yeah laser beams coming from King's wings
> 
> 
> 
> ...


King has no laser weapons,only fire. Likely they are coming from behind him. Or it is an art mistake.


----------



## Strobacaxi (Mar 5, 2021)

Corax said:


> King has no laser weapons,only fire. Likely they are coming from behind him. Or it is an art mistake.


Or you haven't seen any of King's arsenal and are pretending you know exactly everything he can do.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 3


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 5, 2021)

Id say until concrete evidence disproved otherwise. The bullets came from King because that is just what the art panel has. We don't have any evidence against it. Just butthurt headcanon.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Corax (Mar 5, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> Or you haven't seen any of King's arsenal and are pretending you know exactly everything he can do.


No guns are visible on his wings. Queen at least has his mouth gun.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 5, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> Yeah laser beams coming from King's wings
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah he said that because Queen switched priorities to target Hyogoro, it's clear from the rest of the dialogue that he's been fighting the pair of them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Mar 5, 2021)

Corax said:


> No guns are visible on his wings. Queen at least has his mouth gun.


And yet the lasers are very clearly coming from his wings.


----------



## Corax (Mar 5, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> And yet the lasers are very clearly coming from his wings.


Doesn't make much sense. Queen and Pacifista have weapons,and Kizaru has light based DF. King has neither.


----------



## Strobacaxi (Mar 5, 2021)

Corax said:


> Doesn't make much sense. Queen and Pacifista have weapons,and Kizaru has light based DF. King has neither.


That you know of. Why debate the manga man?


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 5, 2021)

You can see the muzzle flash coming from Kings wings, it'd be weirder if Queen was shooting through his wings without injuring him, he's not Marco


----------



## Tenma (Mar 5, 2021)

Marco this chapter

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## TheOmega (Mar 5, 2021)

Marco is performing better against 2 YCs in a 2v1 than the Admirals did against their 1v1s in MF.

Let that sink in

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Mar 5, 2021)

TheOmega said:


> Marco is performing better against 2 YCs in a 2v1 than the Admirals did against their 1v1s in MF.
> 
> Let that sink in


once again, goes to show that wb yc really are far superior to BM and kaido's like i have been saying

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mariko (Mar 5, 2021)

~ Admiral level

Vs Kat it would be an endurance (staminas) fight. 

< Luffy

> Zoro


----------



## Bobybobster (Mar 5, 2021)

hope my boy has an awakening he barely gets any screen time, but I don't like what GODA's setting up..


----------



## Kylo Ren (Mar 5, 2021)

Low top tier.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TheOmega (Mar 5, 2021)

xmysticgohanx said:


> once again, goes to show that wb yc really are far superior to BM and kaido's like i have been saying



Idk bout all that but Ibdo know that Marco's power level should be higher than what it was in MF since he's grown so much after it


----------



## Dunno (Mar 5, 2021)

Strong enough to high diff King and mid diff Katakuri, but significantly weaker than the top tiers. Right where I had him all along. He either gives Big Mom mid diff, or he beats her with low diff, depending on the circumstances.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 3 | Tier Specialist 3


----------



## Bernkastel (Mar 5, 2021)

He's the closest thing to an admiral/yonkou...Luffy's offense is better but he has to go all out to achieve that and then he's out after G4 ends which is a huge drawback right now against top tiers and endurance monsters that can outlast him.


----------



## TheOmega (Mar 5, 2021)

Dunno said:


> Strong enough to high diff King and mid diff Katakuri, but significantly weaker than the top tiers. Right where I had him all along. He either gives Big Mom mid diff, or he beats her with low diff, depending on the circumstances.



Marco ain't beatin no damn Big Mom. You need to stop smokin lol

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Bobybobster (Mar 5, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> BTW: Queen hasn't been fighting Marco. HE was surprised Marco attacked him, seems like Queen just left King to fight while he continued to spectate the Virus shitstorm and only got back to the fight this chapter.
> 
> Marco needs to actually damage King to be as above him as claimed. For now he has better portrayal and I'd put him above him, but nothing shows that he's that much stronger.


King is bleeding from his mask after the knee attack.


----------



## ice demon slayer (Mar 5, 2021)

Zoro vs Marco is actually pretty tough 

Unlike against King 

Marco cant afford to take more than 2 or 3 hits plus Zoro can hinder his regen with homurasaki 

Luffy vs Marco is also a tough fight 

Marco would have to play it smart to tire out Luffy 

Tho if Luffy hits him 

Ehhhh


----------



## TheOmega (Mar 5, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> BTW: Queen hasn't been fighting Marco. HE was surprised Marco attacked him, seems like Queen just left King to fight while he continued to spectate the Virus shitstorm and only got back to the fight this chapter.
> 
> Marco needs to actually damage King to be as above him as claimed. For now he has better portrayal and I'd put him above him, but nothing shows that he's that much stronger.



Nah. It looks like Queen tries to fight him gets fucked up and then tries to dip and keeps gettin his shit rocked lol. Kinda like Luffy in MF lol


----------



## Tenma (Mar 5, 2021)

Dunno said:


> Strong enough to high diff King and mid diff Katakuri, but significantly weaker than the top tiers. Right where I had him all along. He either gives Big Mom mid diff, or he beats her with low diff, depending on the circumstances.



Katakuri>King until the latter stops getting clowned lol

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Bobybobster (Mar 5, 2021)

also I don't know why people are saying queen is spectating or w.e, when king made it pretty clear that they are both occupied last chapter.

+ Queen only turned his attention to the floor this chap when he realized hyogoru would wipe out everyone on the floor, he tried to cheap shot him but marco used that to his advantage and reminded queen that they are fighting.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Patrick (Mar 5, 2021)

I think it was implied by Marco himself he wouldn't be able to actually beat both King and Queen but that he is fighting them both and holding them off so far does show he's a level above the yonko commanders of Kaido and Big Mom. He's not Yonko level though.


----------



## Bobybobster (Mar 5, 2021)

also I thought phoenix brand was a melee attack?

Anyway, marco is clearly not admiral level as pretty much everyone here has stated. I put him as the strongest FM for now.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 5, 2021)

God Movement said:


> *Clearly weaker* than the Admirals.
> 
> Somewhere above any other YC1 that we've seen though.





YellowCosmos said:


> I'm not sure how his Devil Fruit works still, but his wing didn't regenerate after King cut it off. Not to mention he's also bleeding. That's not a good sign...
> 
> I think he's definitely stronger than either individually, but he doesn't have an enormous advantage over either (similar to BM vs Queen or something). They _seem _be wearing him down fairly quickly.
> 
> He's obviously not Admiral level. The extremely limited amount of information we have about Commanders fighting Admirals involves Admirals shrugging off the Commanders, which Marco isn't doing here.


/thread

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Samehadaman (Mar 5, 2021)

Strongest FM so far. I think he is old Rayleigh level. Not a Yonko/Admiral level but basically next best thing ignoring Mihawk and Dragon.

He would still lose against King + Queen tag team if this dragged on indefinitely, but if this was Marco and Queen vs King for example, King would have already lost.
And its not like any particular matchup advantage, Marco is just that strong.

Also keep in mind he used healing powers on others recently, this likely draws from his stamina so he would have even more endurance against King and Queen if he was 100% fresh.

And now I am convinced that overall Marco + Jozu + Vista > King + Queen + Jack.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 5, 2021)

I would also remind you that once upon a time where Jack was able to momentarily hold off the two sulong minks by himself while even being weaker than either individual sulong   

Or when Zoro was able to momentarily hold off Kaku and Jyabura while being barely being stronger than just Kaku.

Or when Franky held off a bunch off DD's crew members + marines by himself.

I would hold your horses on all of these estimates fellas

Reactions: Winner 2 | Disagree 2


----------



## Shanks (Mar 5, 2021)

Admirals are not the same level. Can Marco extreme dif the weakest Admiral? Yes he can.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Optimistic 3


----------



## TheOmega (Mar 5, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


> I would also remind you that once upon a time where Jack was able to momentarily hold off the two sulong minks by himself while even being weaker than either individual sulong
> 
> Or when Zoro was able to momentarily hold off Kaku and Jyabura while being barely being stronger than just Kaku.
> 
> ...



You think Jack was weaker than the individual sulongs? That sounds like a reach considering the fact that they were taking turns in base for 3 consecutive days and couldn't beat him. It's arguable that's he's just as strong as a single sulong duke

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Tokikake (Mar 5, 2021)

King or Katakuri would never be able to hold off Marco + Jozu at the same time and Oda would never draw Marco manhandling both Beckman and Lucky Roo. That shows you where these crews stand.

BM and Beast Pirates are tied for being the weakest scrubs among the Yonko

Hell at this point I'd say BM pirates have an edge over the beast pirates. Katakuri > King

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 5, 2021)

TheOmega said:


> You think Jack was weaker than the individual sulongs? That sounds like a reach considering the fact that they were taking turns in base for 3 consecutive days and couldn't beat him. It's arguable that's he's just as strong as a single sulong duke


Jack had a slight edge, but was fighting their base versions. In sulong each duke is obviously stronger as there wasn't that huge of a gap between Jack and their base versions to begin with, while the sulong boost is quite significant as we've seen.


----------



## Dunno (Mar 5, 2021)

Tenma said:


> Katakuri>King until the latter stops getting clowned lol


Nah, getting clowned by Marco > getting clowned by WCI Luffy.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Mar 5, 2021)

Tokikake said:


> King or Katakuri would never be able to hold off Marco + Jozu at the same time and Oda would never draw Marco manhandling both Beckman and Lucky Roo. That shows you where these crews stand.


Says you.

As @Vivo Diez correctly said above, Oda has drawn characters holding off 2 same level characters before


----------



## bil02 (Mar 5, 2021)

Marco is probably in whatever tier is in between Kaido's top commanders and Top tiers,nothing more.

Now if he was in the navy,i bet he will be proposed admiral position already as there seems to be no vice admiral (bar Garp for obvious reasons) being that strong.

King has yet to use a named attack and seems pissed on the last panel we see of him,beware of when the monster is unchained.

Marco=Weevil tier.


----------



## Dunno (Mar 5, 2021)

TheOmega said:


> Marco ain't beatin no damn Big Mom. You need to stop smokin lol


King low diffed Big Mom because she was on a ship climbing a waterfall. If that was Marco, he would have low diffed her as well. Big Mom is low diffable even by weaker characters, but as I said, it depends on the circumstances.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## TheOmega (Mar 5, 2021)

Tokikake said:


> King or Katakuri would never be able to hold off Marco + Jozu at the same time and Oda would never draw Marco manhandling both Beckman and Lucky Roo. That shows you where these crews stand.
> 
> BM and Beast Pirates are tied for being the weakest scrubs among the Yonko
> 
> Hell at this point I'd say BM pirates have an edge over the beast pirates. Katakuri > King



Idk man. Katakuri would avoid it cuz of future sight but would get pissed with Marco's regen lose his FS and get slitted the fuck up.

Smoothie ass. Cracker would avoid it through the nature of his fruit/fighting style. Cracker v Marco would be type dope.

Beckman is gangsta af so he would probably shoot Marco if he ever got that close lol. And Lucky Roo would be too busy biting Marco to notice he was being atracked lol


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 5, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> How strong do you think Marco is? Is Marco Admiral level? What difficulty could Marco give Big Mom in a 1v1 fight? Is Marco stronger than Luffy and Zoro? Is Marco stronger than King and Katakuri?
> 
> Discuss.



Luffy and Zoro probably have stronger offensive attacks but Marco has far better mobility, regen and endurance.

Yes more endurance than Luffy who still has the G4 haki limit.


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 5, 2021)

He can hang with admirals just as he always has been able to.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tenma (Mar 5, 2021)

Dunno said:


> Nah, getting clowned by Marco > getting clowned by WCI Luffy.



dude's getting rekt in a 2v1, Kata least owned pre-FS Luffy and basically fought to a draw

I'm not sure if the guy even has any notable positive feats besides knocking over a ship.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 5, 2021)

@A Optimistic thank you for this thread, there will be a lot of clowning to be done when Marco's fight wraps up

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheOmega (Mar 5, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


> Jack had a slight edge, but was fighting their base versions. In sulong each duke is obviously stronger as there wasn't that huge of a gap between Jack and their base versions to begin with, while the sulong boost is quite significant as we've seen.



Bruh they was takin 12hr naps back and forth for 3 days and couldn't beat Jack who was fighting nonstop. That's not a slight edge lol. The sulong forms are strong but Jack ain't no joke. & the 2v1 in sulong wasn't held back by Jack at all. They raped ol boy lol. He didn't score on them at all, which is the opposite of what we see here with Marco dunkin on K&Q

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 5, 2021)

> Marco: huff...huff
> 
> Marco: Raccon, hurry up...
> 
> Marco: As one who'd expect, it's pretty difficult to hold back 2 people that have bounties exceeding 1 billion berries


----------



## ice demon slayer (Mar 5, 2021)

T.D.A said:


> Luffy and Zoro probably have stronger offensive attacks but Marco has far better mobility, regen and endurance.
> 
> Yes more endurance than Luffy who still has the G4 haki limit.


Not probably 

They have far stronger offensive attacks 

Look at them against Kaido 

I agrée with everything else


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 5, 2021)

Dunno said:


> Strong enough to high diff King and mid diff Katakuri, but significantly weaker than the top tiers. Right where I had him all along. He either gives Big Mom mid diff, or he beats her with low diff, depending on the circumstances.


Katakuri would likely be a harder fight since he's actually able to dodge hits


----------



## TheOmega (Mar 5, 2021)

Dunno said:


> King low diffed Big Mom because she was on a ship climbing a waterfall. If that was Marco, he would have low diffed her as well. Big Mom is low diffable even by weaker characters, but as I said, it depends on the circumstances.



Marco repeated King's waterfall feat. That shit wasn't a fight tho it was a preemptive battlefield removal so idk what crack you smokin.

Last I saw, BM snatched Marco out the sky like a firefly lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheOmega (Mar 5, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


>



Billy dolla mans gon billy dolla act up


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 5, 2021)

TheOmega said:


> Bruh they was takin 12hr naps back and forth for 3 days and couldn't beat Jack who was fighting nonstop. That's not a slight edge lol. The sulong forms are strong but Jack ain't no joke. & the 2v1 in sulong wasn't held back by Jack at all. They raped ol boy lol. He didn't score on them at all, which is the opposite of what we see here with Marco dunkin on K&Q


The inverse is true, Jack couldn't beat them either even though he had 12 hours timeframe each time.


----------



## Bobybobster (Mar 5, 2021)

there is a difference between holding off, and dominating two individuals near your level.

Marco is doing the latter.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 5, 2021)

If you think an admiral would be pressured this much by a YC1 and YC2, after Kaido beat up all of the scabbards by himself, after it's implied that each yonko could beat their crew and after Akainu clowned Marco and Vista and was ready to engage the WB remants after being injured, y'all be reading 10Piece.

I'll be over here with my correct takes and wait for you to come around like always

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 5, 2021)

Bobybobster said:


> there is a difference between holding off, and dominating two individuals near your level.
> 
> Marco is doing the latter.





> Marco:* huff...huff*
> 
> Marco: *Raccon, hurry up...*
> 
> Marco: As one who'd expect, it's *pretty difficult* to *hold back* 2 people that have bounties exceeding 1 billion berries

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tenma (Mar 5, 2021)

yea Zoro wasn't kicking Kaku and Jyabura around like soccer balls

Jack just got straight mollywhooped by the Sulong duo who didn't look like they broke a sweat.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Bobybobster (Mar 5, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


>


You know you are making yourself look like a clown right? 

99% of people here already said marco isn't admiral level.


----------



## Bobybobster (Mar 5, 2021)

Tenma said:


> yea Zoro wasn't kicking Kaku and Jyabura around like soccer balls
> 
> Jack just got straight mollywhooped by the Sulong duo who didn't look like they broke a sweat.


exactly lol

Imagine unironically comparing jack getting whopped with marco's current performance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 5, 2021)

Bobybobster said:


> You know you are making yourself look like a clown right?
> 
> 99% of people here already said marco isn't admiral level.


Admiral level, close to admiral level, they're all wrong.

And so was your assessment of the situation, which I pointed you with Marco's own words, keep seething


----------



## Shanks (Mar 5, 2021)

Why do some of you keep saying Marco will ultimately lose? Dude was choking both of them like chickens a few chapters ago and every attack and portrayal is making Marco look good.

I mean if you have to bet Money you seriously will bet on the two helpless chicken?

Damn son. What does the boy need to do to gain the respect he deserves.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Bobybobster (Mar 5, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


> Admiral level, close to admiral level, they're all wrong.
> 
> And so was your assessment of the situation, which I pointed you with Marco's own words, keep seething


you do realise by kicking their ass he is  "holding back" the two of them, right?

Is your brain this mentally deficient?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 5, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Why do some of you keep saying Marco will ultimately lose?



Marco is panting, bleeding, begging Chopper to hurry up, and Pero is about to join the fight and attack Marco. I can’t see how Marco will not lose.


----------



## TheOmega (Mar 5, 2021)

Doesn't matter. He didn't rest and they did. Admirals were tied for 10 days, Ace and Jimbei fought for 5 days and Cracker fought Luffy for half a day. You frontin right now.



Vivo Diez said:


> The inverse is true, Jack couldn't beat them either even though he had 12 hours timeframe each time.



Old sick heart stabbed Yonkos 2 shot the strongest Admiral. Don't compare those bums to the Yonko. It's intellectually dishonest.



Vivo Diez said:


> If you think an admiral would be pressured this much by a YC1 and YC2, after Kaido beat up all of the scabbards by himself, after it's implied that each yonko could beat their crew and after Akainu clowned Marco and Vista and was ready to engage the WB remants after being injured, y'all be reading 10Piece.
> 
> I'll be over here with my correct takes and wait for you to come around like always





Bobybobster said:


> there is a difference between holding off, and dominating two individuals near your level.
> 
> Marco is doing the latter.



Exactly. And since you can't dominate someone who's near your level, we can deduce that Marco's level is beyond that of YC1


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 5, 2021)

King and Queen are naturally getting underrated. And so has Marco for the last 10 years lol. Keep in mind they’re the first ones to have ever managed to harm him. *Not the admirals. *And this is *2v1.*

Since the timeskip, the Commanders as a whole have been getting disrespected by the fan base. This is all due to people creaming their pants over Luffy. WCI and Oda’s shaky writing at that point didn’t help either.

Marco is showing he has nothing to prove here lol. He didn’t need to redeem himself, he’s validating everything that he’s been all along.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Mar 5, 2021)

Bobybobster said:


> 99% of people here already said marco isn't admiral level.


Maybe 50%, at best. And soon enough it will become even lower.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 5, 2021)

Bobybobster said:


> you do realise by kicking their ass he is  "holding back" the two of them, right?
> 
> Is your brain this mentally deficient?


Sorry, you need to improve your reading comprehension before you can participate in a conversation with the big boys

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Corax (Mar 5, 2021)

Doflamingo said:


> King and Queen are naturally getting underrated. And so has Marco for the last 10 years lol. Keep in mind they’re the first ones to have ever managed to harm him. *Not the admirals. *And this is *2v1.*


He was wounded by Kizaru. He had multiple holes in his torso and was bleeding. Also after the war bandages were on his torso and on his head (likely after Garp's and fodders attacks). So his regen limit was overloaded the same way.


----------



## Bobybobster (Mar 5, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


> Sorry, you need to improve your reading comprehension before you can participate in a conversation with the big boys


It's funny how you started off with a "ooh gottem" to everyone here, and now you are just walking your clown ass back lmao

It's okay I forgive you

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TheOmega (Mar 5, 2021)

Corax said:


> He was wounded by Kizaru. He had multiple holes in his torso and was bleeding. Also after the war bandages were on his torso and on his head (likely after Garp's and fodders attacks). So his regen limit was overloaded the same way.



He got those wounds after they jumped him with the cuffs when he was distracted by WB's heart attack.

They wasn't really doin nothin to him with the exception of Garp who bopped his shit like a dick instead of letting him save Ace


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 5, 2021)

Bobybobster said:


> It's funny how you started off with a "ooh gottem" to everyone here, and now you are just walking your clown ass back lmao
> 
> It's okay I forgive you


Your own premise was predicated on distinguishing the difference between holding off and dominating. You destroyed your own premise just to argue with me. You also can't infer from clear author intent that Marco is having a lot of trouble fighting them as MARCO ADMITS HIMSELF, because you're just seeking to win an argument even if it means ignoring something so clearly laid out.

So like I said, improve your reading comprehension then maybe you can sit at the big boy table

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Shanks (Mar 5, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> Marco is panting, bleeding, begging Chopper to hurry up, and Pero is about to join the fight and attack Marco. I can’t see how Marco will not lose.


And Queen + King looks worst.  Alot worst.  

If we replace Marco with Fujitora and Fuji delivered similar feats and he also rant, everyone will hype Fuji to hells gate.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 5, 2021)

Shanks said:


> And Queen + King looks worst.  Alot worst.
> 
> If we replace Marco with Fujitora and Fuji delivered similar feats and he also rant, everyone will hype Fuji to hells gate.



I’m confused about your reply. You asked why people think Marco is going to lose and I explained why. What does Fuji and hype have to do with this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bobybobster (Mar 5, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


> Your own premise was predicated on distinguishing the difference between holding off and dominating. You destroyed your own premise just to argue with me. You also can't infer from clear author intent that Marco is having a lot of trouble fighting them as MARCO ADMITS HIMSELF, because you're just seeking to win an argument even if it means ignoring something so clearly laid out.
> 
> So like I said, improve your reading comprehension then maybe you can sit at the big boy table


using big words ain't gonna cover your clown ass.

Marco is holding them off by ragdolling them, which is quite different from your example of jack getting annihilated by sulong dukes.

If you can't see that then you are lost.

>you also can't infer

alright mister clown


----------



## Kylo Ren (Mar 5, 2021)

Nothing really change here. Marco is above other yonko FM and probably equal to some.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 5, 2021)

Bobybobster said:


> using big words ain't gonna cover your clown ass.
> 
> Marco is holding them off by ragdolling them, which is quite different from your example of jack getting annihilated by sulong dukes.
> 
> If you can't see that then you are lost.


I accept your concession.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Mar 5, 2021)

Bobybobster said:


> using big words ain't gonna cover your clown ass.
> 
> Marco is holding them off by ragdolling them, which is quite different from your example of jack getting annihilated by sulong dukes.
> 
> If you can't see that then you are lost.


But Marco is also getting his shit beat but only offpanel.


----------



## Shanks (Mar 5, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> I’m confused about your reply. You asked why people think Marco is going to lose and I explained why. What does Fuji and hype have to do with this?


You did explain why. But I was instigating most of those people are the ones that's been down playing Marco, so regardless of what his feats and portrayal are, they can't accept it. If we replace Marco with an admiral, their opinion will be very different.


----------



## Bobybobster (Mar 5, 2021)

Kylo Ren said:


> But Marco is also getting his shit beat but only offpanel.


okay.

But on panel we can see he is dishing out the punishment   

Unlike some certain comparisons here to jack vs sulong dukes

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kylo Ren (Mar 5, 2021)

Shanks said:


> If we replace Marco with an admiral, their opinion will be a very different.


There is always an Admirals vs RA commander as an example to downplay the admirals too in terms of almost the same scenario.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Mar 5, 2021)

Bobybobster said:


> okay.
> 
> But on panel we can see he is dishing out the punishment
> 
> Unlike some certain comparisons here to jack vs sulong dukes


True but I see that as let Marco shine now cause later he will get an ass whooping.

Still, Marco seems very impressive compare to King. King is probably the weakest FM of the Yonko.


----------



## Bobybobster (Mar 5, 2021)

Kylo Ren said:


> True but I see that as let Marco shine now cause later he will get an ass whooping.
> 
> Still, Marco seems very impressive compare to King. King is probably the weakest FM of the Yonko.


It's a shame neither marco/king will be fully fleshed out, can only imagine what's in store for ben...


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## TheMoffinMan (Mar 5, 2021)

Old man Ray level

He's invincible while he still have stamina but from this chapter it does seem to run out rather fast if he takes damage. He still outlast G4 Luffy for sure but whether he can outlast Ray is an interesting question.


----------



## Sloan (Mar 5, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


>


A clear-cut fallacy that's been outstanding for over 10 years.  Surprises me every time I see it.  "Akainu fought all the commanders solo!".


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 5, 2021)

Sloan said:


> A clear-cut fallacy that's been outstanding for over 10 years.  Surprises me every time I see it.  "Akainu fought all the commanders solo!".


Neither was it just the commanders facing the marine forces either. But I think the author's intent was pretty clear here with this panel:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 5, 2021)

Only reinforced post-ts with how much stronger the yonko are potrayed relative to their crews. You would have to think Akainu is severely weaker than the yonko to think that the intent there wasn't to display that Akainu could take on the WB pirates at that point.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Sloan (Mar 5, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


> Neither was it just the commanders facing the marine forces either.* But I think the author's intent was pretty clear here with this panel*:


What's that?


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 5, 2021)

Sloan said:


> What's that?





Vivo Diez said:


> Only reinforced post-ts with how much stronger the yonko are potrayed relative to their crews.* You would have to think Akainu is severely weaker than the yonko to think that the intent there wasn't to display that Akainu could take on the WB pirates at that point.*


----------



## Sloan (Mar 5, 2021)

You're free to believe Akainu>Marco+the other 7 commanders+Crocodile in the panel you listed.

What's a clear-cut fallacy is him actually soloing them in-universe on panel.  That doesn't exist.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 5, 2021)

Sloan said:


> You're free to believe Akainu>Marco+the other 7 commanders+Crocodile in the panel you listed.
> 
> What's a clear-cut fallacy is him actually soloing them in-universe on panel.  That doesn't exist.


Sure, but I've never seen anyone say "Akainu solo'd all of the commanders on panel"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Mar 5, 2021)

Sloan said:


> What's a clear-cut fallacy is him actually soloing them in-universe on panel. That doesn't exist.


No one ever said that tho. He obviously didn't solo them, most of them were alive and kicking by the end of the war lol


----------



## Sloan (Mar 5, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


> Sure, but I've never seen anyone say "Akainu solo'd all of the commanders on panel"


He didn't fight them solo either.  I've seen these statements/conclusions plenty of times:

Akainu solo'd all the WB commanders solo
Akainu fought all of WB's commanders solo

What's a constant is Akainu being solo and "All the WB commanders" in any statement in discussion.

There are 16 commanders, there isn't a single panel of 16 commanders fighting Akainu by himself.  This is a fallacy though that has come up for over 10 years.  You know it's true.

I had a discussion on this same thing where I had to point it out again, but it was like 7 months ago so I can't find the post easily.  It was saved in my Rep notification page before the upgrade.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Beast (Mar 5, 2021)

Stronger then luffy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TheOmega (Mar 5, 2021)

ice demon slayer said:


> Zoro vs Marco is actually pretty tough
> 
> Unlike against King
> 
> ...



Ya know Marco got rocked by Garp and got back up right?


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 5, 2021)

Corax said:


> He was wounded by Kizaru. He had multiple holes in his torso and was bleeding. Also after the war bandages were on his torso and on his head (likely after Garp's and fodders attacks). So his regen limit was overloaded the same way.



Only because he was cuffed by Seastone. Kizaru couldn't do anything to him while his hands were free, but no one brings that up 

As for the bandages, he went through an entire war, refer to the above, and also none of the Admirals did anywhere close to the damage that King and Queen were able to. King literally cut his wing off, which is far more impressive than anything the Admirals or what Garp did in the War against him.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Turrin (Mar 5, 2021)

Marco has fought BM; and then used his Blue Flames on everyone effected by Ice Demon; and has fought (and is winning against) YC1 and YC2. It seems like it’s going to take Prospero to finally turn the tides one way or the other here.

Marco is clearly Low-Top Tier and can step to Yonko and Admirals, even if he isn’t able to beat them outright; and he is beating any other YC besides maybe Beckman 1v1

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## TheOmega (Mar 5, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


> Neither was it just the commanders facing the marine forces either. But I think the author's intent was pretty clear here with this panel:



All I see is Akainu talkin shit to some goons but no action. A stand off is not the same as a skirmish. Admiralstans be reachin.

And yeeeaa Akainu is DEFINITELY weaker than the Yonko. Fuckin washed up WB 2 pieced his shit while having heart attacks midfight lol

Yonkos have ALWAYS been ABOVE AND BEYOND the Admirals

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Mar 5, 2021)

Shanks said:


> And Queen + King looks worst.  Alot worst.
> 
> If we replace Marco with Fujitora and Fuji delivered similar feats and he also rant, everyone will hype Fuji to hells gate.


Big Cap.

If Fujii struggled against two YC, everyone would be clowning him lmao.

If a percieved top tier even breathes wrong, everyone will be on their ass.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 5, 2021)

10 years of bullshit i've seen on this site, by people in denial. 

Marco is a top tier. Especially if Luffy is lmao.


----------



## Strobacaxi (Mar 5, 2021)

Doflamingo said:


> 10 years of bullshit i've seen on this site, by people in denial.
> 
> Marco is a top tier. Especially if Luffy is lmao.


If Kaido was fighting King and Queen and panting, bleeding all over and telling Chopper to hurry up because he clearly couldn't keep fighting both of them, OL would crash from so much laughing and trolling lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 5, 2021)

Can't wait for the downfall of the Marcobros, aka "pineapple express". It will be glorious

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Beast (Mar 5, 2021)

Garp> MF WB is clear now given how he smacked Marco out the sky like a fly... which no one alive is able to do.

@Vivo Diez 
When did OG recruit you? 
hating on Marco isn’t going to change his feats this chapter.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 5, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> If Kaido was fighting King and Queen and panting, bleeding all over and telling Chopper to hurry up because he clearly couldn't keep fighting both of them, OL would crash from so much laughing and trolling lol


Of course lol. 

But because it's Marco, it's gotta be downplayed even though he's fighting a Yonko 1st mate and a YC2 _at the same time_. 

Classic OL.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 5, 2021)

My boy Blackbeard taught Marco what happens when you mess with actual top tiers. _Overwhelming defeat   _

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Mar 5, 2021)

Doflamingo said:


> Of course lol.
> 
> But because it's Marco, it's gotta be downplayed even though he's fighting a Yonko 1st mate and a YC2 _at the same time_.
> 
> Classic OL.


I don't think you understood what I said lol

If Kaido was doing what Marco is doing we'd all be laughing at him for being a disgrace of a Yonko and we'd imediately be considering him the weakest yonko ever and no longer top tier.

If wanna know how a top tier handles 2 YC, look at Akainu trolling Marco and Vista and Jimbei all in a row


----------



## Beast (Mar 5, 2021)

This Marco defending and protecting btw.


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 5, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> I don't think you understood what I said lol
> 
> If Kaido was doing what Marco is doing we'd all be laughing at him for being a disgrace of a Yonko and we'd imediately be considering him the weakest yonko ever and no longer top tier.


 
Marco isn't Kaido..I think anyone with a brain and common sense in it would know that.

If they don't, then lol.



Strobacaxi said:


> If wanna know how a top tier handles 2 YC, look at Akainu trolling Marco and Vista and Jimbei all in a row



I think i've argued the Akainu vs Marco/Vista and Commanders thing so much my body and brain is walking back in time.


----------



## Brian (Mar 5, 2021)

Stronger than Sanji weaker than Zoro

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 5, 2021)

Brian said:


> Stronger than Sanji weaker than Zoro


Is he doflamingo level tho

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 5, 2021)

Okay.....I think he's on par with King and Katakuri.

No, no....shut up. I may change this to Beckman level depending on how this plays out.


----------



## Dunno (Mar 5, 2021)

TheOmega said:


> Marco repeated King's waterfall feat. That shit wasn't a fight tho it was a preemptive battlefield removal so idk what crack you smokin.
> 
> Last I saw, BM snatched Marco out the sky like a firefly lol


"Preemptive battlefield removal" is a creative way of putting it. But you' re right in that it wasn't really a fight, since Big Mom didn't manage to do anything to King. It was a very short and one-sided clash, which ended up with Big Mom knocked out. And I'm certain Marco could do the same given the chance, which is why I said he can also low-diff BM under certain circumstances.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Brian (Mar 5, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


> Is he doflamingo level tho


Pre Gamma Knife Doffy is top 5

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Mar 5, 2021)

Doflamingo said:


> Marco isn't Kaido..I think anyone with a brain and common sense in it would know that.


Yes, Kaido is a top tier. Marco isn't.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Mar 5, 2021)

Brian said:


> Pre Gamma Knife Doffy is top 5


The things I read on this forum


----------



## Amol (Mar 5, 2021)

As someone who has defended  Marco for years I will like to advice caution to fellow Marco fans.

Marco is not an Admiral level. That is ridiculous . He can't beat any of them.

I think Marco is capable of giving an Admiral higher end of Mid diff. Maybe if match up favors him high diff but high diff will be a rarity. Mid diff will be overall be a normal diff.

He is clearly the strongest YFM we so far have seen though. I am not counting Beckman because we don't have enough data on Beckman and I don't want to wildly guess for or against him.   

As for Luffy being stronger than him?
Yes I do think so. Luffy has feat of hurting Kaido(yes I know many Scabbards have too but scale is it bit different). You see if Marco is stronger than current Luffy then it makes Katakuri practically a low diff fight for Marco and I don't think Oda intends to have gap between YFMs that big. Either way by the end of Wano Luffy will be comfortably above him regardless.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 5, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> Yes, Kaido is a top tier. Marco isn't.



Kaido is an emperor. Marco isn't.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 5, 2021)

Also, Fuck Luffy.  

Left the OL years ago bc of all his wankers. 

It was just my luck that the first person I encountered after coming back is OG Sama, who has jaded me

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Nikseng (Mar 5, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> Yes, Kaido is a top tier. Marco isn't.


Kaido is a Yonko and probably the strongest in-verse right now. Marco is not. It has nothing to do with the fanmade definition of " toptiers " you have.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 5, 2021)

Doflamingo said:


> Also, Fuck Luffy.


Talk shit, get hit


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 5, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


> Talk shit, get hit







Best panel/moment after the timeskip. Chapter 1000/1001 ain't got shit on this

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex Payne (Mar 5, 2021)

Marco really impressed me with his offense this chapter. But I think folks here overlook how effective his DF is in this particular situation. Initial element of surprise due to how unique his ability is. Now he is trading his wounds for pure stamina. So in my eyes he is an exceptional FM but still firmly in that Tier. He can high diff King and Katakuri. And ~ Beckman and Old Ray(those two are kinda difficult to properly rate though). 

But... we are all operating under the assumption that King is a relatively strong FM. And he is yet to actually _show_ that. Implications are there but people are too quickly yet decisively placing him above Katakuri. The guy with Top Tier CoO and high-end DF mastery. King's got what exactly?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 5, 2021)

Doflamingo said:


> Best panel/moment after the timeskip. Chapter 1000/1001 ain't got shit on this


Really? I'm more of a fan of:

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 5, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


> Really? I'm more of a fan of:



Guess who got back up

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sloan (Mar 5, 2021)

Doflamingo said:


> Best panel/moment after the timeskip. Chapter 1000/1001 ain't got shit on this


But that really was one of the best chapters of Wano.  We finally see Kaidou the World's Strongest Creature and he is as menacing and powerful as we were led to believe, one shotting G4 Luffy.

From than on his portrayal has been almost as bad as Big Meme's.  All we ever hear is "Muh Oden!" and jobbing half the time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 5, 2021)

Doflamingo said:


> Guess who got back up


Guess who never attempted to save Ace that way again cause he was crapping his pants at the thought of facing Garp-sama again

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 5, 2021)

Marco showing off he even has ranged attacks like i predicted. 

Good showing from Marco. I still think Ben Beckman is stronger though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 5, 2021)

Sloan said:


> But that really was one of the best chapters of Wano.  We finally see Kaidou and he is as menacing and powerful as we thought.
> 
> From than on his portrayal has been almost as bad as Big Meme's.  All we ever hear is "Muh Oden!" and jobbing half the time.



Oda sucks at the art of subversion. First the antagonists are presented as insurmountable monsters, then after a while, they're reduced to incompetant buffoons in favour of the choir boy that Oda loves to wank.


Vivo Diez said:


> Guess who never attempted to save Ace that way again cause he was crapping his pants at the thought of facing Garp-sama again



Garp is a boss. No question about it. He's a better character than Kaido, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



and Luffy


----------



## TheOmega (Mar 5, 2021)

Dunno said:


> "Preemptive battlefield removal" is a creative way of putting it. But you' re right in that it wasn't really a fight, since Big Mom didn't manage to do anything to King. It was a very short and one-sided clash, which ended up with Big Mom knocked out. And I'm certain Marco could do the same given the chance, which is why I said he can also low-diff BM under certain circumstances.



The only thing creative is you tryna spin that waterfall bullshit into a real fight when BM snatched up Marco and had him at her mercy when they actually fought

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## savior2005 (Mar 5, 2021)

I think people use to underrate him, I think people put Old Ray and Oden above him, but I think he is showing that maybe he is at their level.
FWIW he could definitely beat Old Ray through attrition imo.

This also makes BB's overwhelming win over him more amazing


----------



## Amol (Mar 5, 2021)

I will not suffer any slander against Garp.  
He is motherfucking Garp.
Lets not even pretend that Marco is anywhere near him. Old Garp is nearly as strong as old WB(bit weaker sure but in same general level nonetheless). You compare Garp to Yonkou and Admirals not with YFMs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Mar 5, 2021)

Nikseng said:


> Kaido is a Yonko and probably the strongest in-verse right now. Marco is not. It has nothing to do with the fanmade definition of " toptiers " you have.


A top tier is an admiral/yonko or comparable. That's the fanmade definition.

If an actual top tier would be laughed at for doing the same as Marco, then Marco isn't a top tier.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 5, 2021)

He seems slightly above King and slightly below Katakuri.

Throw Queen in there with King and he loses eventually.


----------



## Shrike (Mar 5, 2021)

The same as I ever said - strongest FM. He is amazing among his peers, but cannot take the fight to an Admiral or a Yonko.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 5, 2021)

Amol said:


> I will not suffer any slander against Garp.
> He is motherfucking Garp.
> Lets not even pretend that Marco is anywhere near him. Old Garp is nearly as strong as old WB(bit weaker sure but in same general level nonetheless). You compare Garp to Yonkou and Admirals not with YFMs.



Chill. No one is dissing him lol.


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Mar 5, 2021)

I think he's below admiral level by a decent amount but could still give them a lower end of high diff fight as long as he doesn't have a bad matchup. A bit weaker than Beckman but Beckman would require extreme diff or upper high diff to beat Marco. Noticeably stronger than King and Katakuri.


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 5, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> A top tier is an admiral/yonko or comparable. That's the fanmade definition.
> 
> If an actual top tier would be laughed at for doing the same as Marco, then Marco isn't a top tier.



And if Luffy was struggling against them, people would be saying it's just plot and because Luffy's a dumbass


----------



## Nikseng (Mar 5, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> A top tier is an admiral/yonko or comparable. That's the fanmade definition.
> 
> If an actual top tier would be laughed at for doing the same as Marco, then Marco isn't a top tier.


People laughed at Fujitora for struggling and getting put in bandages after fighting Sabo and 3 fucking revo commanders along with *another admiral*. Fujitora is not a top tier according to your own words. What a joke.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dunno (Mar 5, 2021)

TheOmega said:


> The only thing creative is you tryna spin that waterfall bullshit into a real fight when BM snatched up Marco and had him at her mercy when they actually fought


I'm not spinning anything. Why are you talking about a real fight? I think Marco could make Big Mom unconcious with force given the right circumstances. This is backed up by the fact that we have seen King use force to turn Big Mom unconcious in the very manga itself. I reiterate, *circumstances*.  You know, those things that makes the fight unfair. I'm not talking about Big Mom fighting Marco without any interference on an infinitely large, totally flat and indestructible surface. In that case, she mid diffs, as I already stated. But if she's for example on a boat climbing a water fall, Marco low diffs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Mar 5, 2021)

Nikseng said:


> People laughed at Fujitora for struggling and getting put in bandages after fighting Sabo and 3 fucking revo commanders along with *another admiral*. Fujitora is not a top tier according to your own words. What a joke.


1st we didn't see the fight, we don't know how exactly he was damaged. We do know it was in Mariejois, the land of the CDs, and if any of the revo tried to attack a CD, Fuji would have to drop everything to stop him. We know he couldn't use large scale gravity attacks because that would hurt CDs or the kings
2nd Marco is struggling to fight Queen and King and is clearly unable to defeat them. Sabo and co are said to be dead/captured
3rd. Fuji is generally considered the lowest top tier there is.


----------



## xenos5 (Mar 5, 2021)

B Rabbit said:


> Id say until concrete evidence disproved otherwise. The bullets came from King because that is just what the art panel has. We don't have any evidence against it. Just butthurt headcanon.


Oh cmon. If the entire arc goes by and King is never shown holding guns will you accept it then that it’s just not part of his fighting style and Queen is the one who fired them? Cause I would bet you anything that’s what is gonna happen. 


TheOmega said:


> Idk man. Katakuri would avoid it cuz of future sight but would get pissed with Marco's regen lose his FS and get slitted the fuck up.


Katakuri only got pissed when his Merienda was interrupted. He fought Luffy for many hours and never lost FS again despite Luffy being annoying to deal with because of his resilience.

Marco would have ways of fighting Katakuri (for example Marco could purposely take an attack so he can land his own at the same time he’s being hit) but Katakuri’s not gonna just lose FS that easily.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheOmega (Mar 5, 2021)

Dunno said:


> I'm not spinning anything. Why are you talking about a real fight? I think Marco could make Big Mom unconcious with force given the right circumstances. This is backed up by the fact that we have seen King use force to turn Big Mom unconcious in the very manga itself. I reiterate, *circumstances*.  You know, those things that makes the fight unfair. I'm not talking about Big Mom fighting Marco without any interference on an infinitely large, totally flat and indestructible surface. In that case, she mid diffs, as I already stated. But if she's for example on a boat climbing a water fall, Marco low diffs.



BM literally no diffed him lol. Snatched him up. Held him hostage and then discarded him and left lol. Stop tryna make it seem like he's fuckin with her in any real capacity. Nothing below a Yonko is fucking with a Yonko in a 1v1

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## TheOmega (Mar 5, 2021)

xenos5 said:


> Katakuri only got pissed when his Merienda was interrupted. He fought Luffy for many hours and never lost FS again despite Luffy being annoying to deal with because of his resilience.
> 
> Marco would have ways of fighting Katakuri (for example Marco could purposely take an attack so he can land his own at the same time he’s being hit) but Katakuri’s not gonna just lose FS that easily.



You right. I can dig it


----------



## Dunno (Mar 5, 2021)

TheOmega said:


> BM literally no diffed him lol. Snatched him up. Held him hostage and then discarded him and left lol. Stop tryna make it seem like he's fuckin with her in any real capacity. Nothing below a Yonko is fucking with a Yonko in a 1v1


She didn't. Marco was at approximately 100% health after their scuffle. She didn't no-diff him, she didn't even beat him. She even commented that she couldn't/didn't have time to deal with him at the time. She held him in a grip, couldn't do anything to him, and left.

And King literally fucked with her. He pushed her boat back, throwing her into the ocean where she almost drowned, fell unconcious and lost her memories. That is a Yonkou commander fucking with a Yonkou in the manga itself. It is undeniably undeniable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Draffut (Mar 5, 2021)

Dunno said:


> I'm not spinning anything. Why are you talking about a real fight? I think Marco could make Big Mom unconcious with force given the right circumstances. This is backed up by the fact that we have seen King use force to turn Big Mom unconcious in the very manga itself. I reiterate, *circumstances*.  You know, those things that makes the fight unfair. I'm not talking about Big Mom fighting Marco without any interference on an infinitely large, totally flat and indestructible surface. In that case, she mid diffs, as I already stated. But if she's for example on a boat climbing a water fall, Marco low diffs.



That's a silly comparison to make.  Given the perfect circumstances, Gaimon could kill anyone in this series.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## xenos5 (Mar 5, 2021)

Something I wonder is if Marco has higher durability than he’s shown and Oda is just underplaying his durability and armament so his regen can shine. Cause I can’t see it being that easy for King to cut off the arm of another YC1 the way he cut off Marco’s wing with an unnamed sword attack. I don’t think he could do that to Kata’s Block Mochi arm or G4 Luffy’s armament covered arm (I know Cracker is weaker but Cracker tried to cut G4 Luffy’s arm off and it only left a small scratch/cut you couldn’t see after the fight was over).


----------



## Shunsuiju (Mar 5, 2021)

Marco > Fujitora
Marco > Kizaru
Marco > Ben Beckman
Marco > Green Bull


Delta Shell said:


> He can hang with admirals just as he always has been able to.


Imagine having such a correct opinion.


Vivo Diez said:


> Neither was it just the commanders facing the marine forces either. But I think the *author's intent* was pretty clear here with this panel:


Vivo using his third eye again.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Sloan (Mar 5, 2021)

xenos5 said:


> Something I wonder is if Marco has higher durability than he’s shown and Oda is just underplaying his durability and armament so his regen can shine. Cause I can’t see it being that easy for King to cut off the arm of another YC1 the way he cut off Marco’s wing with an unnamed sword attack. I don’t think he could do that to Kata’s Block Mochi arm or G4 Luffy’s armament covered arm.


Well the thing is you're comparing Marco's "Fire Wing" to Kata's Block Mochi and Luffy's G4 which are both confirmed to be adding CoA to the mix.

Marco has shown durability when walling , and also the  where as do.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Mar 5, 2021)

He is admiral level per deep blue databook. Though after his recent fights he might have grown stronger. He is even showing named moves, something he didn't do at MF. 

Admirals needed distractions to get any advantage over him. Some like Kizaru were physically overpowered. Bloodlusted Akainu couldn't do anything to him but could bully Jinbei. It all makes sense if you don't put admirals as equal to Yonko. 

He kills Fujitora or Kizaru. Takes Akainu to 12 days. People seem to think he is easy to damage because he relies on his fruit to regenerate. Once that runs out he can just use haki to defend. Simple hardening for instance was enough for Shanks to neutralise Akainu's magma which is on the highest offensive tier.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Beast (Mar 5, 2021)

Seraphoenix said:


> He is admiral level per deep blue databook. Though after his recent fights he might have grown stronger. He is even showing named moves, something he didn't do at MF.
> 
> Admirals needed distractions to get any advantage over him. Some like Kizaru were physically overpowered. Bloodlusted Akainu couldn't do anything to him but could bully Jinbei. It all makes sense if you don't put admirals as equal to Yonko.
> 
> He kills Fujitora or Kizaru. Takes Akainu to 12 days. People seem to think he is easy to damage because he relies on his fruit to regenerate. Once that runs out he can just use haki to defend. Simple hardening for instance was enough for Shanks to neutralise Akainu's magma which is on the highest offensive tier.


Shanks didn’t use basic hardening. He used the barrier to stop the magma from landing on Koby.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Lord Melkor (Mar 5, 2021)

Dunno said:


> I'm not spinning anything. Why are you talking about a real fight? I think Marco could make Big Mom unconcious with force given the right circumstances. This is backed up by the fact that we have seen King use force to turn Big Mom unconcious in the very manga itself. I reiterate, *circumstances*.  You know, those things that makes the fight unfair. I'm not talking about Big Mom fighting Marco without any interference on an infinitely large, totally flat and indestructible surface. In that case, she mid diffs, as I already stated. But if she's for example on a boat climbing a water fall, Marco low diffs.




People here think so much in terms of tiers that they cannot follow this train of throught apparently.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## xenos5 (Mar 5, 2021)

Sloan said:


> Well the thing is you're comparing Marco's "Fire Wing" to Kata's Block Mochi and Luffy's G4 which are both confirmed to be adding CoA to the mix.
> 
> Marco has shown durability when walling , and also the  where as do.


Hm. Now that we know Marco’s flames hit like shockwaves maybe him walling Akainu’s Magma fist like that was him using his flame power defensively? It could’ve hit his body directly, yeah. But it would make sense for that to be the way he defends himself from attacks he doesn’t want to wear down his regen/stamina.


----------



## Sloan (Mar 5, 2021)

xenos5 said:


> Hm. Now that we know Marco’s flames hit like shockwaves maybe him walling Akainu’s Magma fist like that was him using his flame power defensively? It could’ve hit his body directly, yeah. But it would make sense for that to be the way he defends himself from attacks he doesn’t want to wear down his regen/stamina.


I think it was a CoA barrier personally.  The way Akainu's Magma splashes up/down/left/right is as if it hit a wall.


----------



## Magentabeard (Mar 5, 2021)

Everything pointed to Marco being close to or on the same level as admirals and as a relevant character who fought blackbeard he got stronger too
Always bet on Marco (unless its 2 vs 1).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## xenos5 (Mar 5, 2021)

Sloan said:


> I think it was a CoA barrier personally.  The way Akainu's Magma splashes up/down/left/right is as if it hit a wall.


Maybe. Hopefully we get a chance to see him use it again to confirm.


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 5, 2021)

Magentabeard said:


> Always bet on Marco (unless its 2 vs 1).




My boy's been getting done dirty ever since he's been introduced yet has never shied away from a battle:

-Kizaru "couldn't hurt him" so he needed Whitebeard to have a heart attack and Onigumo to cuff him from behind with seastone. And we all know it was for plot reasons, as Oda needed to keep Marco out of the action, or Akainu wouldn't have killed Ace.

-The Grudge War...The Whitebeard Pirates suffered an overwhelming defeat. But we all knew Marco wasn't on the same level as the peers of his Captain, and that includes a powered up Teach. The remnants would have stomped the BB Pirates if Whitebeard was alive. You take away their captain, and then add the fact that we have no idea how strong the BB crew members are, it's really not surprising it'd be a one-sided massacre.

-Big Mom vs Marco, where she needed Perospero to help her kill him.

-Finally now we have King + Queen, and they're struggling against him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angrel-San (Mar 5, 2021)

I can say that he IS Top Tier right now and by end of story and powercreep and scaling, he will still be Top Tier.

What he is doing is certifying what Big Mom (who is the OP verse strongest woman) said about him.  Big Mom can beat Marco NP, but defeating him takes too damn long and she can do it but her purpose and anger is on Luffy, not Marco.

Marco is proving what she said is right.


----------



## Angrel-San (Mar 5, 2021)

Nikseng said:


> People laughed at Fujitora for struggling and getting put in bandages after fighting Sabo and 3 fucking revo commanders along with *another admiral*. Fujitora is not a top tier according to your own words. What a joke.


Fujitora ISN'T Top Tier in the OP verse.

Like I said yesterday, there are levels to this.  Being an Admiral doesn't makes you Top Tier by default.

Akainu and Kizaru > Fujitora.  Those two can fight a Yonko one one one fairly.  Fujitora can't do that.

Fujitora would get his ass whupped by Marco, Zoro and many others currently.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Shunsuiju (Mar 5, 2021)

Angrel-San said:


> Like I said yesterday, there are levels to this.  *Being an Admiral doesn't makes you Top Tier by default.*


How does this work?


----------



## Strobacaxi (Mar 5, 2021)

Magentabeard said:


> Everything pointed to Marco being close to or on the same level as admirals and as a relevant character who fought blackbeard he got stronger too
> Always bet on Marco (unless its 2 vs 1).


So Marco using a cheapshot combined with Vista to hit Akainu and doing absolutely nothing points at him being on the same level as Akainu?

That is top tier misreading


----------



## Shunsuiju (Mar 5, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> So Marco using a cheapshot combined with Vista to hit Akainu and doing absolutely nothing points at him being on the same level as Akainu?


What is the significance of Marco/Vista missing Akainu's real body? We know that Marco's haki can touch an Admirals' real body in the case of when he launched Kizaru.


----------



## Angrel-San (Mar 5, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> So Marco using a cheapshot combined with Vista to hit Akainu and doing absolutely nothing points at him being on the same level as Akainu?
> 
> That is top tier misreading


He's in the same Tier but at the lowest part of it.

Marco COULD defeat Akainu one on one high difficulty instead of having no shot like a High Tier would.


----------



## Grinningfox (Mar 5, 2021)

Where’s @OG sama ??


----------



## Zero (Mar 5, 2021)

Shunsuiju said:


> Marco > Fujitora
> Marco > Kizaru
> Marco > Ben Beckman
> Marco > Green Bull


----------



## Jujubatman12 (Mar 5, 2021)

Above normal first commanders. Like he always been. He was potrayed to be able to take out BB. BB beating him gave him Youkou position. He was fughting with Admirals


----------



## Shunsuiju (Mar 5, 2021)

Grinningfox said:


> Where’s @OG sama ??


Banned.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Angrel-San (Mar 5, 2021)

Shunsuiju said:


> How does this work?


The abilities and feats the character do.

Maximize the stats and abilities and yeah....Fujitora ain't in the Top Tier with characters like Big Mom, Kaido, Shanks, Akainu, etc.

Unless he power scales like crazy later on, he is in High Tier currently.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Mar 5, 2021)

Angrel-San said:


> He's in the same Tier but at the lowest part of it.
> 
> Marco COULD defeat Akainu one on one high difficulty instead of having no shot like a High Tier would.


Excuse me

Marco could do what?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jizznificent (Mar 5, 2021)

i would say he can hold his own against a yonko lvl opponent 1v1 but would obviously lose.


----------



## Shunsuiju (Mar 5, 2021)

Angrel-San said:


> The abilities and feats the character do.
> 
> Maximize the stats and abilities and yeah....Fujitora ain't in the Top Tier with characters like Big Mom, Kaido, Shanks, Akainu, etc.
> 
> Unless he power scales like crazy later on, he is in High Tier currently.


This is dependant on your own definition of top-tier. If we don't have the same standards for a top-tier then there's no point in discussing this imaginary level.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Mar 5, 2021)

Shunsuiju said:


> Banned.


Man that sucks

This thread would’ve been a lot better with him in it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 5, 2021)

Grinningfox said:


> Where’s @OG sama ??



Eagerly waiting for the next chapter where Marco possibly gets his ass kicked.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## VileNotice (Mar 5, 2021)

B Rabbit said:


> Id say until concrete evidence disproved otherwise. The bullets came from King because that is just what the art panel has. We don't have any evidence against it. Just butthurt headcanon.


This, they are a machine gun and not lasers like Queen’s it seems.


----------



## Rasendori (Mar 5, 2021)

Marco has BEEEN Admiral level.

So hyped to see all those BuT nO OffEnSe people take the knee.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Shunsuiju (Mar 5, 2021)

Rasendori said:


> Marco has BEEEN Admiral level.
> 
> So hyped to see all those BuT nO OffEnSe people* take the knee.*


I see what you did there

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## muchentuchen (Mar 5, 2021)

Stronger than King & Luffy, weaker than Kizaru & Zoro.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ice demon slayer (Mar 5, 2021)

TheOmega said:


> Ya know Marco got rocked by Garp and got back up right?


Yeah 
It doesnt mean that he will be able to tank every attacks from Luffy Luffy and Zoro..Who can hurt Kaido


----------



## Seraphoenix (Mar 7, 2021)

Beast said:


> Shanks didn’t use basic hardening. He used the barrier to stop the magma from landing on Koby.


true. Though Vista's hardening was enough for his sword to come out undamaged. We saw an axe melt just from being close to the magma.


----------



## Beast (Mar 7, 2021)

Seraphoenix said:


> true. Though Vista's hardening was enough for his sword to come out undamaged. We saw an axe melt just from being close to the magma.


Shanks gotta have every type of haki.
And yeah, Vistas swords didn’t break from matching Mihawks sword, so I think it’s understandable as to why his swords didn’t melt, it’s probably a high grade on top of Vistas swords skill and haki.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nikseng (Mar 7, 2021)

Beast said:


> Shanks gotta have every type of haki.
> And yeah, Vistas swords didn’t break from matching Mihawks sword, so I think it’s understandable as to why his swords didn’t melt, it’s probably a high grade on top of Vistas swords skill and haki.


Probably. Vista is a world renowned and top-class swordsman after all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trance (Mar 7, 2021)

he's going up against king *and* queen (kaido's no. 1 and no. 2 guys) and is clearly on par with them

1v1 he beats either handily

he and beckman are on another level compared to other first mates


----------



## GucciBandana (Mar 7, 2021)

Marco seems to be not that far from King or Queen individually based off this chapter.
This fight lasted about 40 min, and Marco is:
1. bloodied up, indicating his regen is approaching limit;
2. exhausted, panting hard, even Perospero noticed it;
3. admitted it's very hard holding them back, indicating his intention is only holding them;

Now this is actually expected in a 1 on 2 against 2 guys his own level, since we've seen Law, in Greenbit, in a much more difficult 1 on 2 situation, and performed really well, Fujitora + Doflamingo is a much stronger duo than King + Queen, and Law is weaker than both Fujitora and Doflamingo. Seeing Marco getting hits in put him slightly above the average of the 2 Calamities, but still not sure how significant the damage is.

So if we count King + Queen as one, that pretty much adds up to somebody that's still quite a bit below a legit top tier, Kaido, BM and Akainu individually would be much stronger than King + Queen together, I don't think that's even a debate, since BM chokeholds Marco in 2 moves, Akainu fights 10+ WB division commanders including Marco, Kaido soloed the Scabbards. Pretty sure Marco had more trouble against Payback War BB than King + Queen.
Therefore you have it, Marco fights 2 Yonko Commanders, who adds up to be above Yonko Commanders but def below top tiers, he gets suppressed, bloodied, fights back, doing damage, then gets exhausted in about 40 min. Which pretty much sends him right back in the YC territory that King and Queen are in, like if you switch King and Marco in this situation, the result might not be that much different.
However I have Marco above King, but each one of them is prob losing to a top tier in less than 30 min 1 on 1.


----------



## OG sama (Mar 7, 2021)

So if Marco didn’t share his flames with the people on the floor would he be tired right now? 

Would it actually matter?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Mar 7, 2021)

Somebody needs to put The nail in your coffin.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------

